# Hm?  Readers Of Star Wars Books?



## YayGollum (Jan 15, 2006)

I see very little of interest here, at the moment. I care little for the Episodes I-III discussions. Those movies weren't very fun. Is there zero interest in the Star Wars bookses? It has been a while since I have obtained the chance to intelligently discuss them. Also, if you are only interested in the New Jedi Order books, might I shoot myself, please? Ick. Those books are pure evil. The newer movies lost the old Star Wars feel and dumbed them down. The newer books lost the old Star Wars feel and made them depressing. Any fans of what is, in my opinion, the best of the Star Wars stories? Need incentive? Usually, if I toss the name Mitth'raw'nuruodo down, I can find a few cool fans.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Didja say Mitth'raw'nuruodo? I'm there.

I've read a bunch of the books, including ones by Kevin J. Anderson, Zahn (duh), some assorted, and a very few of the Rogue Squadron ones.

Zahn and Joruus are most definitely the best.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

No, I didn't say Mitth'raw'nuruodo, but I did write the thing. Why write 'duh' at the Zahn dude's name? Not all have read those books, even though they are supposedly the best in the series. I got around to them pretty late in my readings, mostly because I attempt to keep my distance from stuff that looks to be a bit too popular. oh well. It looks like everyone was correct, in that case.  Yay for Grand Admiral Thrawn! One of my favorite evil types! Also, Jabba Desilijic Tiure, Kudar Mubat, and Exar Kun. I never got around to the Rogue Squadron series, although, I loved I, Jedi, by that Michael A. Stackpole dude. Very fun, unconventional, and in-depth.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I've read a few...and am about to start reading a few more. Han Solo Trilogy is good...either of you read that? It explains Lando's reaction in ep 5 when they get to Bespin. Also details what debt Han owes Jabba, plus more.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yes, I have read the Han Solo trilogy that you were just writing about. There is another one, though, that is pretty weird but worth the read, in my crazy person's opinion. I mostly enjoyed the Han Solo trilogy that you just wrote about because of all of the Hutts. They were cool. Yay Hutts!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I read all Star Wars books that had been published up until the 2000, but I haven't read any since.

I really enjoyed The Hans Solo trilogy and the Zahn trilogy, but Kevin J. Anderson is good as well.

There was another...I can't remember...the one where Leia and Han's babies are kidnapped or something...I think it's the one where Anakin says "that's all melty"....but I can't remember. 
Children of something? Crystal of something...

Anyone remember?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

The Crystal Star


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

The Crystal Star nearly put me off books for life. As did The Courtship of Princess Leia. There have been some truly awful Star Wars books published. Zahn's novels are and always have been the top of the stack, Kevin J Anderson isn't altogether bad, and if Michael Stackpole never writes in first person again he'll be bearable. The writer of the Corellian trilogy deserves to be buried at sea. I think I've read all of them that were released before the last two Thrawn books.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yeah, I wasn't a fan of The Crystal Star or The Courtship of Princess Leia either, thought neither perturbed me unduly.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I ahev just finished the Truce at Bakura for the first time, and am about to read the Thrawn trilogy. But I'm assuming this thread isn't just to toss book titles around. So what will we talk about?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

That The Crystal Star book was pretty different, but I enjoyed the new ideas. All of the Star Wars bookses by whichever author wrote that one were different. They certainly aren't very close to my favorite Star Wars books, but oh well.  

Anyways, did not the Anakin Solo character mention the inside of some droid being melty in the Corellian trilogy? oh well. That was my introduction to Star Wars books, so I don't have as horrified of an opinion as most other fans that I have run into. What is so achingly bad about it? I loved much of the crazy as well as new information to be had. It was muchly similar to the reception of that The New Rebellion book that most of those little Essential Guides and things ignore. Yay Glottalphibs!  

I would agree that The Courtship Of Princess Leia wasn't an especially good book, although, yet again, Yay for new as well as strange information to be obtained! And what was so achingly evil about I, Jedi, Hammersmith person? Are you just not a large fan of the character that got to tell the story? 

Also, Noldor_returned person, no, I didn't make this thread thing just to toss book titles about. Since this section is pretty dead, I came up with the idea to make an achingly unfocused thread just to see if enough interest could be stirred up to make more specific threadses. Am not sure yet. Grab a topic and cling to it. I shall respond. Or make a more specific thread if you feel the need for one.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Well, there's so much to hate about so many of the bad books. The Crystal Star I read too long ago to really remember much about why it was so naff, but I think it had something to do with the author simply abandoning the Star Wars universe and making up their own extremely poor science fiction worlds, then slapping Star Wars characters into them.

Bad form. If your book isn't good enough to publish and you can't make up your own characters, don't steal someone else's and claim it's part of a series. That was what was direly wrong with the Corellian Trilogy and the one I especially love to hate: The New Rebellion. Gah! What a dire load of tripe.

If I want to read about witches or fire-eating dragons, or poorly constructed analogies for the holocaust and communism, or stupid aliens with sensitive hearing, or spaceships with nothing whatsoever in common with Star Wars, or some rot about aliens that nobody cares about coming to terms with their differences, I won't buy a Star Wars book.

But enough about what we hate. What do we love about the Star Wars books? Personally I really enjoy when we have a great story about the Empire and Republic/Rebels with brilliant new characters mixed in with the action, where we find out more about the universe Lucas made and have it enriched by new additions.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I can't remember, so can someone refresh my memory. In one of the Star Wars books, a conman is hired to play the part of the Emprorer. Which one is it?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I see no reason to shudder at the The Crystal Star book just because it takes you to some worlds not seen in the movies.  But then, mayhaps you were merely writing about the coolness factor of the ideas introduced in that book. oh well. 

Anyways, Yikes! You were not a fan of the Corellian trilogy or The New Rebellion mostly because the authors kept the focus on the characters that the readers are following? I see no large deal with that. Those authors came up with at least a few new characters for them to interact with. *sigh* It was fire-eating bats and fire-breathing dragonish beings, beside the way.  

Also, I see no large deal with plot points that might somehow be misconstrued to have anything at all to do with real life history. I could come up with plenty of parallels inside of books that you happen to be a fan of. But then again, mayhaps the thinness of the veil in these books is far too disgusting for you. You require thick curtains.  I have the ability to enjoy unique characters and ideas and ignore similarities to real life, if they happen to bother me. 

What is the problem with creating new types of spaceships all of the time, either? There are plenty of different cultures and ways for technology to advance, which hands me the idea that spaceships nothing like the ones in the movies should be expected. 

Okay, fine, then. The stuff that I happen to enjoy. I have no problem with new worlds or spaceships or concepts. Those are most oftenly my favorite bookses. I am not all about the Galactic Empire versus the New Republic sorts of conflicts. Rehashed several times. Why not an extra dash of Exar Kun or a few more helpings of bounty hunter wars?  I care little for the space-filling action scenes. Hand me many sides of good chemistry between crazy characters! One thing that I rant about is the unique feel of the Star Wars bookses. The enjoyable combination of the downwards towards Earth humor and the epic fantasy of whatever the large and frightening plot the characters have to deal with.

Noldor_returned person, it seems to me to be that you could be talking about Flim, who was an actor that looked a lot like Grand Admiral Thrawn in the Hand Of Thrawn books. Is there something wrong with my brain for not remembering a trick having to do with Emperor Palpatine? I remember clones of the guy coming back, but that wasn't much of a trick. There was one series where those red royal Imperial guard guys tricked some followers with holograms all of the time.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

You said I could start a discussion. Well...what does everyone think of the ysalimiri? I like them. I think they make the Jedi seem much more human, or Rodian, or whatever. Anyone else?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I love the ysalimiri, but I have a hell of a time trying to pronounce it.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

It's a silent Y.

They're pretty pants, in my opinion. They're nothing but a deux et machina to correct the one already invented by having Jedi so powerful in the first place.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I think if I were to read them again now I'd probably be a bit let down by the quality of the writing and the plotlines in some of them, but as I read them a few years ago, and I was quite young when I read them, I enjoyed them all.

Yes, Yay. You're right. It was the Corellian Trilogy I was remembering. I really liked that one.
And I enjoyed the X-Wing series with Gavin Darklighter Corran Horn. I really got into those.

I don't think I've ever read a Star Wars book I didn't like (except the Young Jedi books, but even a few of those, the ones I read when I was quite young myself, I enjoyed quite a bit.)

The thing with SW books, IMO, is that you have to suspend disbelief a bit and just sort of go with it. Some people are better at that than others. I'm quite good at it, and since I care about the characters so much the weak plots and poor writing in some of them doesn't bother me too much.

I was just so hungry for SW books that I was ready to love anything. And did!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Noldor_returned person, yes, have fun with starting topics. You do that very much in other places on this website thing. Did I answer your question on the tricksiness of anything to do with the Palpatine character, though? As to the evil of the ysalimiri things, Ick! Sure, I see that they are there to combat the crazy powers of the Jedi types, but plenty of other Star Wars bookses can combat those crazy powers with the use of selective intelligence. Why would an evil user of Force type energies have a lightsaber duel with someone when he just use a simple bit of telekinesis to crush his opponent's brain? oh well. Anyways, sure, I understand what this Wonko The Sane person is writing about. But then, don't you have to suspend disbelief in most fiction? I am always more interested in the personalities of characters than the situation they're in, so maybe that's why I am still a fan of lots of the stories.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yes, thanks YayGollum. My pronunciation for ysalamiri is yi-sall-uh-meer-ee.
I have also almost finished the Thrawn series, and found them to be quite good. Most of them, I have found, are quite good, even the one some of you love to hate, the Crystal Star.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Hey, that The Crystal Star book was very weird. Crazy as well as unexplained beasty from some other dimension. Xaverri was cool, though. Anyways, am I the only one who is not a large fan of that new jedi order series? I have heard that the thing is over now, though. Maybe they can fix things and go back to the old Star Wars feel? Probably not. What is with the achingly evil as well as shadowy group of writers that came up with such evil ideas for the more entertaining than it is now Star Wars universe? Sure, I have the ability to understand that a new and unique enemy is always a good thing, but why all of the drastic changes to my nice as well as safe and small bubble? *sniff* Mayhaps that is a childish viewpoint? oh well. I do not wish to toss those spoiler things that many are always watching for, but why can't they come up with unnamed and suddenly important planets and characters for the evil invaders to mess with? *bawls* And why not mess with humans more than not humans? Or at least give me lots of new not human characters to get interested in. Boring humans. It makes no sense to let so many of them be main characters when there are many other races to work with. Also, what is with the evil personality transplants that this series has given me? *hides*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Is it just me, or were there too many Dark Jedi roaming the galaxy after the Emporer was defeated? I mean, someone had to teach them how to use the Force.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Indeed...in my ever-so-humble opinion, Brakiss should go eat pinecones.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Wasn't he taught by Luke though?
I mean people like that guy in Truce at Bakura, Dev Sibwarra or whatever his name is. And that guy who went to Dagobah, was killed by Yoda, and whose spirit became the Dark Force cave. Plus there are more, who Luke meets and eventually turns to the light side, such as Mara.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Got it. So there are not so many opinions on the evil new jedi order series.  If you haven't read it yet, prepare yourself for much annoyance. Anyways, the unspecified 'it' must be accompanying only you and this e.Blackstar person, or I just don't know what you mean. Too many Dark side of the Force using types? The quantity didn't seem especially strange, to me. I could use more, along with a few with actual brains and talents. Poor Brakiss, beside the way. I thought that he was fun. Yay for something a bit different! Also, was that Dev Sibwarra guy even evil? Sure, he messed about with some Force type stuff, but I wouldn't lob him into a pile alongside other evil Force stuff users.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Fair enough. I might rephrase what I said. Were there too many Force users running around, annoying Luke and the Republic?
BTW, I'm going against popular opinion, but I found the NJO series not too bad. As plot goes, kind of pointless in the end, but not bad books.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Oh. To your question, no, in my opinion. Anyways, you are going against popular opinion while writing that? Hm. oh well. Maybe you have been luckier than me inside of terms of the Star Wars book fans that you have run into. I stopped at the first book in the series. Ick. Pure evil. For the reasons that I already wrote. Maybe it gets better, though.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I didn't read the first one. I sort of jumped around a bit.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

You crazy, person. Why read in not chronological order? Those evil new jedi order bookses even have a cool little timeline thing for you in the beginning. oh well. Allow this mind to observe in this location. My favorite Star Wars race is Glottalphib. Anyone else? My reason for choosing the Glottalphibs is because they are achingly cool. Blaster resisting scales, scales at all, nasally voices, large as well as stronger than most, cool tail, they enjoy much humidity and swimming, they are hoarders, can shoot flames out of their mouths, have tongues that shoot outwards, and are at least halfway intelligent. Name a better race than that.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*



YayGollum said:


> I see very little of interest here, at the moment. I care little for the Episodes I-III discussions. Those movies weren't very fun. Is there zero interest in the Star Wars bookses?



I think we may agree here. 

I see the entire Star War phenomenon as worthless, except for _one_ thing: the incrediby sophisticated technical achievements which ultimately led to the advances in today's CG. Otherwise, watching a Star War movie is like watching a comic book with a thoughtless formula plotline, super dumb dialogue and exceptionally stupid names for the characters — in addition to which there is appallingly poor direction and acting and assaultively loud soundtrack. I _hate_ the movies *gag*wretch* (except for the gorgeous look of some of the later ones), why _ever_ would I want to go near a book version???

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

My favourite race? I don't know. Noghri, probably. I feel sorry for them, and they're so strong and good at fighting.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Hm. The Noghri types make no sense to me. Making such a large deal about how they are fans of the Darth Vader character, then making a large deal about that Leia lady, then ignoring her for pretty much every book after that.  oh well. I would think that if they are such experts at what they decide to do, that they would be her superly effective bodyguards for all time, no matter what she wished for. oh well. None of them were very interesting, to me. With the large lack of personalities among them, I wondered if they had some sort of creepy hive mind thing.  

Anyways, crazy Barliman Butterbur person, it looks like the answer to the question that I was asking here could have just been ---> "No." oh well. To answer your question, you might wish to go near a book version of the Star Wars movies to see what the characters were thinking at specific moments, I guess. I have never read the book versions of the movies, though. I know the personalities and the story already, so I don't see much of a point. Maybe they expand on a few scenes? That would be cool. Mayhaps I shall check that out at some point. I would recommend reading other Star Wars bookses, though. You didn't write what you thought of any of the personalities that the films introduce you to, so I wouldn't know which specific books to recommend. I have no idea which Star Wars movies you have seen or which ones you mean by the later ones. Yay for making movies out of order just to mess with people!  

Also, what's so bad about the music? *sniff* Too loud? Lower the volume, maybe? Or are you just not a large fan of the bombastic sort of music?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I find that quite strange about the music if true, because that would imply to me that you don't like some of the songs from the LOTR soundtrack. Surely not?

Anyways, Yay, the Noghri are so awesome that they are stronger than a Wookiee, and make the perfect assassins. What more could you want?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

An actual personality would be appreciated. I guess that they have some sort of intelligence, but I would enjoy reading about one that doesn't equal focusing most of it towards very limited options. Sure, they are strong, but that is not a good reason to like one race more than another. I only mentioned strength with the Glottalphibs because it is nice when combined with their other cool things.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2006)

They have personality, except it's hidden behind formalities. Just look at Rukh. He was arrogant (sort of), and hid his treachery well.

What would you like to see in Star Wars books? I think more Dark Jedi seems likely to happen, and could we find out what race Yoda is?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I didn't see enough personality in the Noghri types to care about them very much at all. The arrogance and treacherousness that you are writing about only seems to me to be more of the same honesty and loyalty and specialties limiting how they are capable of acting. oh well. What I would enjoy observing in future Star Wars bookses? A return to the fun and original feel. I doubt that I could care less about seeing more dark Force using types. Force using types are usually pretty boring, to myself. That Corran Horn guy was fun, though. Give me some more stuff about weird aliens and places! It happens to be a large universe. Explore it some more for me.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I used to read some of the Timothy Zahn SW books...years and years ago. When I was around 10 or so, maybe. But I got burnt out on SW and switched over to Tolkien and Asimov.

Nonetheless, some of the books were fairly interesting, though when you have a score of writers with only a crude foundation to build on, you're going to get some pretty wild things. I've heard that there are a selection of books considered "Star Wars Canon" and that other books aren't taken seriously. Not surprising, after all, R.A. Salvatore killed Chewie or something, didn't he?

I like the card game. It was a really neat idea, and was a lot more interesting (and complex) than my other card game of Magic. The books sort of inspired me to play the game. I didn't like any of the new movies, except for a few scenes.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yeah. Why did Chewie have to die? I know it helps continue a theme and ideas, but seriously? That's not a good thing. If anyone of the main characters had to die, why not C-3PO? Get rid of him I say!


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Hm. I see nothing wrong with many different authors jumping into the Star Wars bookses. Yay for many different types of tones! If it was just one dude, would I not get bored of it quickly? I happen to think so. 

Anyways, with all of the crazy changes that the newer movies have made, it looks like most of my favorite books shouldn't be considered real. Craziness. I shall stick with what I enjoy and raise an eyebrow at the stuff that is supposed to be taken more seriously. That Vector Prime book where Chewie dies is supposed to be one of the real ones, as far as I know. It is my opinion that they should have killed off several humans. How many different races exist in that crazy science fiction universe? It makes no sense to me that so many of the important characters are humans. Boring and unrealistic. The only reason that I didn't bring up the Chewie thing was because I know that many make too large of deals about having plot points spoiled. oh well.  

I know nothing of card games. I enjoy snickering at card game playing nerds, which are far nerdier than any book reading nerd.  *hides* 

Also, poor Threepio! Why must some authors downplay the droids? They provide much of the light side of the balance between humor and drama that I enjoy about the earlier Star Wars bookses.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yes, but I think if Artoo was kept, and Em Teedee, I would be happier. Threepio just really annoys me. His perfect manner, his prissyness, I just can't stand him. He's fine in the movies, but that's because of his voice. It just isn't the same otherwise.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Oh my god, you speak of prissy and annoying? Em Teedee make me want to swallow my own head just to get away!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yeah, but at least he isn't in it as much. So keep him, and get rid of that other one.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Calm down, crazy humans. Threepio and the floating silver head dude have the same personality. No large deal. Except that Threepio is far more useful. I am surprised that even a few know of the floating silver head dude. What, did he show up in some of the later as well as achingly evil new jedi order books, or are you people some of the few that have gone down to the level of reading the Young Jedi Knight series?


----------



## Uminya (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

*shrugs* I liked the card games.

I think I read one of the "Young Jedi Knights" books a looong time ago. Then again, I've also read "Han Solo at Star's End" from the 80's...every says it's so terrible, but I kinda liked it.

And I know that a variety of authors make the series interesting. I wonder if they talk to one another to coordinate, or if they all go their seperate ways. It'd be interesting to find out.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I have a feeling some communicate, others do whatever they want. Also, about Em Teedee, and the young Jedi Knights: I read one, and it wasn't bad, just not all that long. Em Teedee isn't used as much as Goldenrod, so I can stand him better. I'm not saying C-3PO isn't useful-after all, he is fluent in over 6 million forms of communication. It's just that he annoys me.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I hated the Han Solo At Star's End, Han Solo's Revenge, and Han Solo And The Lost Legacy trilogy when I read it the first time. Probably just because the Paradise Snare, Hutt Gambit, and Rebel Dawn Han Solo trilogy was so much better. Yay Hutts! I call them the bad Han Solo trilogy and the good Han Solo trilogy. The bad one wasn't really that bad, even though there weren't too many achingly cool new things to discover in it. Actually, it is mostly annoying because it comes up with some pretty big stuff that is barely ever heard from again, but that is the fault of other authors. Anyways, as far as I know, the new authors talk to the old ones and other experts to dig into information that is useful for them. The evil new jedi order series, on top of some other hand, seems to have had a plot thought up by large gobs of pure evil which hired authors to turn into several books. Creepy.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yeah...as I said before, the Han Solo Trilogy (Hutt Gambit etc) is my favourite series of the books. I don't know why, but probably beacuse of the style and tidbits of information you find. Such as Chewie getting married. Do we ever hear anything more about Mallatobuck by the way?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Yes, but nothing especially new or important, which is a large shame. Garn. Evil human characters stealing all of the lime flavored light! Sure, maybe the lady was just a large fan of staying in one place and not getting into much trouble. Yay for a character with common sense. But then, what about the large deal that was always made about honor and life debts and crazy ideas like those? I am pretty sure that they made a large deal of saying that, if Chewie died, a member of his family would quickly take over as bodyguard. Did that happen way later in the evil new jedi order series, or did the family decide to forget all about their morals? *gasp* Hm. But then, has anyone here even read much of that evil series? I wouldn't recommend it. *hides* But I'd still like to know.  I shall eventually read all of it. Am still full of large gobs of grief.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

Do they even know Chewie's dead? Han knows he has a wife, but did he actually tell anyone? That could be why no Wookiee has taken his place.
And how about the Millenium Falcon? When will they just let it rest and die? Even Han admits it isn't as good anymore, but he's too attatched to it. Does anyone care if it dies now, but Han gets a better ship? Maybe he could go back to Shug Ninx or somewhere on Nar Shaddaa, to get a new ship, then tune it up?


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Hm? Readers Of Books?*

I've justed started reading Rouge Squadren (yes its the first Star Wars book I've read) but I have tryed reading Truce at Bukura when I was younger but couldnt get into it. I will post when I have read more in Rouge Squadren.


----------

